# Concentrates importing



## ivc_mixer (28/7/21)

Hi,

I'm looking for a specific flavour not available in SA anymore, so wondering where do others import their flavouring from? Bull City? Dash Vapes? Chefs Flavours? Any other places? Which one's best to import from?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA (28/7/21)

It better not be one of the concentrates used in my favourites...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (28/7/21)

Viper_SA said:


> It better not be one of the concentrates used in my favourites...


----------



## Mollie (28/7/21)

Non of the above I will never import again. Lol
Stick what we got here


----------



## jamesvapes_sa (29/7/21)

Would Bull City? Dash Vapes? Chefs Flavours? export to SA?


----------



## ivc_mixer (29/7/21)

jamesvapes_sa said:


> Would Bull City? Dash Vapes? Chefs Flavours? export to SA?


I believe they do, yes. Well, I know for a fact Bull City does as it's on their website that they do.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

